# Il Cucchiaio di Candreva. Italia Spagna. Video



## admin (28 Giugno 2013)

Il* Cucchiaio di Candreva* su rigore nella semifinale di Confederations Cup tra *Italia e Spagna*

Video da Youtube qui sotto


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2013)




----------



## Now i'm here (28 Giugno 2013)

candreva nel milan sarebbe oro colato.


----------



## Dexter (28 Giugno 2013)

per me è un terzino esagerato e nessuno l'ha mai capito


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Giugno 2013)

forte anche se un pò discontinuo

stasera grandioso


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Giugno 2013)

Mi aspetto i titoloni "Pallone d'Oro"


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Giugno 2013)

Giocatore che mi piace tantissimo.
Estremamente sottovalutato.
Questa sera nettamente il migliore in campo, dopo il rigore ancora di più


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Giocatore che mi piace tantissimo.
> Estremamente sottovalutato.
> Questa sera nettamente il migliore in campo, dopo il rigore ancora di più



l'altro ieri volevo aprire un topic su di lui.
ha acquisito una sicurezza nei propri mezzi incredibile. Ha tutte le carte in regola per essere un giocatore importante.
Bel giocatore davvero. Ero rimasto deluso da lui negli ultimi anni perché ho sempre creduto in lui. tant'è vero che è sempre uno dei primi acquisti che faccio al fanta.


----------



## Frikez (28 Giugno 2013)

Antonio  

Che personalità mamma mia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2013)

Candreva


----------



## DannySa (28 Giugno 2013)

Certo che potremmo pure non vincere ma ogni semifinale una perla su rigore rara..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2013)

Sì dai, tutti a farsi raspe. È stato un colpo fortunato, ha avuto coraggio, niente di più, avrei voluto vedere se l'avesse sbagliato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2013)

che razza di giocatore...da quando giocava a Parma che dico che è forte


----------



## iceman. (28 Giugno 2013)

Pero' lo fa lui....tutti muti, lo fa Pirlo "ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh fuoriclasse mondiale" "cucchiaio da pallone d'oro" ....

a me personalmente non e' mai piaciuto candreva ma quest'anno in particolare ha giocato veramente bene.


----------



## runner (28 Giugno 2013)

bel rigore e ottimo giocatore.....

forse l' unico che mi sia piaciuto ieri sera....personalità e tecnica!!


----------



## Frikez (28 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì dai, tutti a farsi raspe. È stato un colpo fortunato, ha avuto coraggio, niente di più, avrei voluto vedere se l'avesse sbagliato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


>


Tu, caprone.


----------



## Frikez (28 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tu, caprone.



Non puoi ragionare con i se, c'ha provato e gli è andata bene però bisogna avere le palle per fare certe cose.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non puoi ragionare con i se, c'ha provato e gli è andata bene però bisogna avere le palle per fare certe cose.


Certamente ma è stucchevole stare qui a tessere lodi manco fosse un pallone d'oro. Certo, ha avuto le palle ma si sa, i rigori sono una roulette, tu ci provi e o la va o la spacca. È una scommessa che fai perché sarebbe bastato che Iker stesse fermo e l'avrebbe presa, mi alzo e applaudo anch'io se mi fai un cucchiaio piazzato nel sette.


----------



## Frikez (28 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> mi alzo e applaudo anch'io se mi fai un cucchiaio piazzato nel sette.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


>


Tu lo sapresti fare?


----------



## Frikez (28 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tu lo sapresti fare?



Ovvio


----------



## jaws (28 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certamente ma è stucchevole stare qui a tessere lodi manco fosse un pallone d'oro. Certo, ha avuto le palle ma si sa, i rigori sono una roulette, tu ci provi e o la va o la spacca. È una scommessa che fai perché sarebbe bastato che Iker stesse fermo e l'avrebbe presa, mi alzo e applaudo anch'io se mi fai un cucchiaio piazzato nel sette.



Magari aveva visto che Casillas si era buttato....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Magari aveva visto che Casillas si era buttato?


Meravigliose queste interrogative che presuppongono la propria ragione e l'errore altrui.


----------



## Frikez (28 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Meravigliose queste interrogative che presuppongono la propria ragione e l'errore altrui.



Te sei sempre in torto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Te sei sempre in torto


Siete voi che non capite un casso


----------



## prebozzio (28 Giugno 2013)

Candreva è lo stesso che è stato migliore in campo della finale di Coppa Italia con la Roma eh... certe partite non le gioca bene per caso.


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Giugno 2013)

L'avesse fatto Pirlo se ne parlerebbe per un mese.... LOL


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Candreva è lo stesso che è stato migliore in campo della finale di Coppa Italia con la Roma eh... certe partite non le gioca bene per caso.


A me non era mai piaciuto e non mi diceva nulla quando veniva esaltato ai tempi del livorno (e pensare che dopo giocò anche con la Juve). Da quando è passato alla Lazio sembra tutt'altro giocatore, è migliorato tantissimo.


----------

